# Evening Primrose Oil



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

I bought some EPO yesterday because I understood that it was good for calming the stomach. I took one after dinner last night and had terrible D this morning and wondered if it was related or if I didn't take it properly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

I wouldn't advise EPO. Before I had IBS I used to take it for skin benefits. I found that it made my stools looser than normal. Because it is an oil, I'm sure that it contributes to D. I work as a pharmacy assistant in Canada, and haven't heard of EPO being used to calm the stomach. Ginger is supposed to be good to help control nausea. Hope I helped.Juliekins


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2000)

BunnyHaven't tried it.........------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I have been using Evening Primrose Oil for several months now with very favorable results. I take much more than 2 capsules with each meal (3 meals) and have never had diarrhea with it, so I don't think one capsule would give it to you.I have been using it for IBS and also for PMS, and I really think it has helped. Had you eaten or drank anything different that day that might have caused loose stool? If you had taken 6 a day like I do and had that problem I would say it caused it. But one capsule is very little oil. I've also not heard of it being used to calm the stomach.I know several other people on this Board take it also. Maybe some of them can tell you if they've had this type of reaction.Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Bunny:This is an article from webmd.com on evening primrose oil. It does not mention treatment for IBS, I read that somewhere else, but it does mention PMS:Brand name:Evening Primrose OilLatin name: Oenothera biennisOther names: Fever Plant, King's Cureall, Night Willow-herb, Scabish, Scurvish, Sun DropA Remedy For Premenstrual syndrome (PMS) Skin inflammationEvening Primrose Oil is taken internally to relieve the itching, flaking and inflammation of eczema and ease the symptoms ofPMS. It is generally considered effective for these problems, though some controversy lingers. Of more dubious validity areclaims that it will reduce hyperactivity in children and decrease cholesterol levels. In homeopathic medicine, it'sprescribed--without scientific verification--for asthma, diarrhea, and whooping cough.What It Is; Why It WorksEvening Primrose Oil is rich in gamma-linolenic acid, a compound that plays a role in the production of prostaglandins. Thesehormone-like substances sometimes work to reduce inflammation. It is through this anti-inflammatory action that EveningPrimrose Oil is thought to work.The Evening Primrose plant can be found throughout North America, most of Europe, and parts of Asia. In Britain, the flowersusually open between 6 and 7 PM, hence the name of the plant. In Germany, it's called "night candle" for the same reason.In 1992, Oil of Evening Primrose was declared unsafe for human consumption by the Food and Drug Administration, and was,for a while, unavailable in the United States. However, it can now be purchased in capsule form at a variety of outlets.Avoid If...No known medical conditions preclude the use of Evening Primrose Oil.Special CautionsAt customary dosage levels, no toxicity has been reported.Possible Drug InteractionsNo interactions have been documented.Special Information If You Are Pregnant or BreastfeedingNo harmful effects are known.How to PrepareEvening Primrose Oil is typically supplied in 500-milligram capsules.Typical DosageThe usual recommendation is 1 to 2 capsules 3 times a day. Since potency may vary, follow the manufacturer's directionswhenever available.OverdosageNo information on overdosage is available.------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I started taking evening primrose oil for my fibrocystic breast disease. Unfortunately I think it has made my D a little worse but it really is helping with my fibrosis and I'm having less pain. So either I have less breast pain and more D, or less D and more pain. I guess it's hard to win!


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

Thanks for your help. I'll have to try it again and see what it does when I know I can stay home!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

Hi Bunny,I have taken EPO for several months now and I have had no problems at all with it. I first took it for breast cysts, and while it was clearing those up I also noticed I did not have any more D(or the panic!). I don't think that taking one capsule would have given you D. Obviously you are trying something to rid yourself of D, thus it was just coincidental.All remedies, whether herbal, over the counter or prescribed, react differently to all people. I had taken the Caltrate route and although it helped abit I found the EPO was much more effective for me. Right now, I have started taking calcium again at my DR's request for bone maintenance and am finding my stomach is not as calm as when I was just on EPO. And although it has not been mentioned in many articles on EPO, I believe it can help IBS due to the fact that it's a natural anti-inflammatory. This may depend on how nasty your D is. I did not have severe D as many people on this BB! Maybe that's why it worked for so well for me.I think we should also look at the "oils" we eat during the day that are hidden in the many foods we eat. This oil, as mentioned in ALL articles on EPO is extremely beneficial to your total health... to every living cell.This crazy IBS is all about trial and error. No two people have the same symtoms, the same triggers, or the same success with remedies. We gratefully take from some and give to others in the hope we can all get a handle on it.I take two gelcaps a day with meals... one in the morning and one in the evening. I found that my D disappeared and I became quite regular(to the point of normalicy)!I've included a site that may be interesting to you.... not just on EPO... but on some other remedies.. www.mothernature.com/ency/Concern/Irritable_Bowel.asp ------------------Take Care...Kathy[This message has been edited by Casey (edited 01-12-2000).]


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

Casey, I've been using the Primrose Oil for only 2 or 3 weeks and have noticed a difference already in my breast cysts. Isn't it great? How long have you been taking it? I also take vitamin E for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2000)

Hey kit,I've had breast cysts for a long time... this year alone I had 5... had them all drained..started taking EPO for a couple months... not only have the cysts gone but the lumpiness I get has also cleared up... it is amazing... I was told about EPO by a DR...obviously one who is open to herbal medicine too







Good luck...







[This message has been edited by Casey (edited 01-12-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Kathy:That was a really good post you did on EPO. I also have read in herbal sites that it is good for IBS, but didn't have the time when I posted my reply to go looking for them, and I'm glad you provided the link!







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------

